# nice catch



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

nice fish. where did you find the photo. any additional info.

now everyone guess who the fish MUST belong to lol.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

its a nice lookin fish, but i'm sure it's not half as big as it looks.... that's an old fisherman's trick to make the fish look huge, the trick is to not show your hands or fingers on the underside of the fish while you are holding it so that people won't have anything to use for scale at the same distance.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

found on http://piranha.dee.cc/


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice fish, but I don't like how they always make the fish looks 100x bigger by put the fish so close to the camera and leave nothing for people to scale the size of the fish.


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

I think this is a monster rhom. It's not as big as it looks...however consider the angle that his arm is bent at and also the size of the gills. either someone is a photoshop master or that really is a 20+inch rhom...just my opinion.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet catch.

i do hope they threw it back in.
and whatever the true size of the rhom may be, its very healthy looking


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Thats huge, notwithstanding the purported camera trick!


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

that is big no doubt!


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't think this is a legit picture. He would have to use both hand's to hold a fish of that size. You, would see finger tip's if he was really holding it. How is his right hand holding the rear of the tail? I would think that he would be making some kind of grimice expression on his face, if he was really holding this size of a fish up? I'm not sure, but wouldn't the fin's be down or indented by his finger's in holding the fish? Notice, how the rhom is not dripping of any water from the river? If, you look at spot just rear of the gill plate, you can see a reflection from the flash of the camera. Would you be able to capture that outdoor's on a cloudy day? I guess it's possible. I don't see any fishing gear but then it could be somewhere else in the boat.


----------



## Piro (Dec 1, 2008)

I think it's a nice Rhom. I even think he is supporting the fish by the anal fin, I think I see a piece of his hand. Doesn't matter if it might be a trick to take such a picture, it's still al big and healthy beautifull rhombeus, no matter the exact size.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks Huge...


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

zoom in and take a look







do you see what i see ?


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

is it a photoshop? i zoomed but i didn't see anything but a big fish get bigger.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

take a look at this rhom

http://www.jjphoto.dk/fish_archive/warm_fr...us_rhombeus.htm


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

so you're saying it's a lot smaller than. sounds reasonable.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i thought it looked legit


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Euromarker said:


> I think this is a monster rhom. It's not as big as it looks...however consider the angle that his arm is bent at and also the size of the gills. either someone is a photoshop master or that really is a 20+inch rhom...just my opinion.


I agree... that's an incredible specimin.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I say its probably a 16" or so rhom but with it being closer to the camera than the guy holding it, it looks like its 24." Done this myslef with a bass. Made a 1 pound bass look like it was 5lbs. lol so much for fisherman trickery. lol. Sweet fish either way.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

fury said:


> zoom in and take a look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No what do you see that I can't?????


----------

